# Controller question



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Can I use new 60 ohm Scalextrics controllers with Tyco or Tomy track? They are less than $20 a pair. Just wondering if they would be a cheap HO controller option?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the ohm rating is more based on the car type than the track.
you may have to adapt the connector as well

for me 60ohm is for t-jets
for box stock magnet cars, 35-45ohms is what i use


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you slotking. Very helpful.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.scaleauto.com/parma/recommnd.htm

60 to 90-ohms - Suggested for T-Jets on any type of layout.
45-ohms - Suggested for BSRT G-Jets or Stock Tyco/Tomy/Life-Like cars on small twisty layouts
(using wall-pack power).
25 to 35-ohms - Works well with BSRT's G-Jet cars as well as Stock or Modified cars on large, fast layouts
(wall-pack or transformer power).
15 to 25-ohms - For Modified/Polymer cars on fast layouts (high-output transformer or battery power).
4 to 15-ohms - For Neo/Unlimited cars with high-strength magnets on layouts with plenty of power.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

The set controllers from Tomy are rated at 60 ohm. I bought four 60 ohm Parma econos and they work great for G+/SRT/Turbo, 440-X2 and new Life Like's. For T-Jets they are ok but there isn't much control...for T-jet I like a 90 or a custom 100 or 120. I have an old 45 ohm Ruskit (the predecessor to Parma, not the old Aurora/Ruskit's) and it doesn't give me as much control as a 60 ohm for the magnet cars. The 60 gives us really good slow speed control of the mag cars.

Mind you this is all on my Tomy track at home (108' with a Mastech variable switching supply). On the Max Trax we race on Friday nights the 45 is a little better for the mag cars as the track has more magnet down-force and with the 60 sometimes you have to go almost 2/3 throttle to get the little devils to move.

If you are racing on a home track the 60's may be the ticket, especially for the price and if you can convert the connector.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. Bear with me while I'm learning this stuff! So 90 ohm's will also work with AFX Magnatraction chassis? I other words, 90 ohm's for all pancake style chassis?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

For AFX Magnatraction a 60 ohm would work fine.


----------



## woodcote (Mar 24, 2009)

I use the 60 Ohm Scalextric controllers as 'loaners' on my HO home track (running Tycos, Turbos, X-tractions etc) because I already had some. Here in the UK you can find them for $2-3 each - so a very good budget option to hook up a 4-lane HO track.

If I was spending $20 for a pair of cheap controllers, I would go for the Ninco set controllers which are slightly better quality.

The Parma Eco controllers are a big step up in terms of quality and durability. But getting 4 for a 4-lane home track is a big expense.

Have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It's not too hard to find Parma Econo controllers on sale for around $20. The difference in construction quality and feel between the Parma controllers and set controllers is huge. The Parma controllers feel robust, are sized for adult hands, and will last for a long time. I've never met a race set controller that didn't feel embarrassingly cheap or as is the case for AFX race controllers, sized for 8 year olds and still low quality.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I beg to disagree with all of you. I have been using the Scalextric and the Ninco pistol grip type controllers for HO scale cars, for quite a few years. They are a good option instead of Parma's. You can usually pick them up cheap. Usually I see them for 10 bucks or less PER PAIR on the bay. Just be sure you buy the ANALOG controllers. Some rewiring of the connector will be necessary. I just solder in some alligator clips and I am good to go.

Here is an auction on the bay just to show you - http://cgi.ebay.com/SCALEXTRIC-SPORT-HAND-CONTROLLERS-THROTTLES-NEW-L-K-/130463514857

That is JMHO, if you want to spend 20 bucks on up on your controllers go ahead. But a 200 dollar controller is not going to make you a better driver! Been there done that............


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

partspig said:


> ...a 200 dollar controller is not going to make you a better driver...


How right you are! I can screw up just fine with anything from a set controler to a DBL Racing controler...I don't need any help with that.

Thanks for the tip on the Scalextric and Ninco controlers. I had been wondering about them.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> But a 200 dollar controller is not going to make you a better driver! Been there done that


But make it real nice for people like me that race multiple classes and no need to have a bunch of different ohm controllers


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I used to carry around one controller too. It cost me 45 bucks, and no that was the brand new price, so it was not used. It would work on any car at any track, even 1/32nd and 1/24th scale cars ................


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Use what "YOU" feel comfortable with. I use a econo 45 ohm controller for everything. I don't want to shell out the high dollar right now for the high quality controller, but that will happen during the summer/off season.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I tend to not understand the discussion divergence here. We were discussing low cost "cheap" controller options. The $20 Parma and $10 Scalextric/Ninco controllers are all viable candidates for consideration, even with the $20 per controller price being on the high end of the "low cost" target price range. But bringing up $200 controllers and their relative merit is a whole different topic that is out of line with this discussion.

The Ninco 55 Plus controller looks like a well made unit for a set controller, comparable to a Parma Econo. But it is also equal to or greater than the Parma in price. If you can find someone ditching these from a set purchase then you could get a good deal for the money. You'll have to cut off the plugs or redo your drivers station to accept the Ninco plugs.

If you have X amount of dollars to spend on a set of 4 controllers for your track then you'll obviously have to come up with the best solution that most closely matches your needs. Since low cost controllers tend to be the fixed resistance variety you will have to accept some functional compromises. The same goes for construction quality, durability, and ergonomics. 

I have a mix of Parma 45, 60, and 90 ohm controllers for my home track. I find the 60s to be a reasonable compromise for stock TJets to Tyco440X2/SuperG+/MegaG cars. The 90s are better for JL/AW cars but they are not so good for the box stock magnet cars.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't either, that was just my opinion. Apparently some just don't know what that is!! and tend to take issue with it! It is also my opinion the Parma Econo's are way overpriced at 20 bucks a pop! For that amount of money they should come with a complete frame, like a turbo. SO, if you wanted to upgrade them at a later time you could.(that's my opinion too) One other note on the new Ninco controllers, I don't have one of those, but they seem to be an upgrade over the ones that they replaced, which could be purchased for cheap. Just like the Scalextric controllers. I did have a set of the older ones, which were very smooth and they measured out at 55ohms if I remember correctly. I'll stick to my modified Parma Turbo that cost me 45 bucks, thank you. It will run ANY car, just like a Difalco, for many bucks less!!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I run t-jets that take 90 to 120ohm resisters, it makes a difference and for me to be competitive i will need different ohms for different Cars,

For the hot afx cars I needed 45 to 60ohm

for super stock magnet cars I used 25 to 35ohm
for ro cars I needed 15 or under and would pop wires on the resister at times

it was pointless to use 1 on my 6 mag unlimiteds! 

For most humans we want the tigger location to be about the same place for drive-ability of a car, with the same ohms for all cars the trigger is at different locations for different types of cars!

So a 4ohm controller needed for 1/24 car is not going to work for the t-jet that needs 100ohms


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

you may be able to build an omni at a low cost!
if you have some solder skills


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the old Tyco thumb controllers :wave:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I use a Parma Eco 60 ohm in racing which works well well with the Mega G and Tyco but not so well with the SG_ in my opinion. I've tried a 45ohm for that which is a massive improvement so I'll be getting my own.

For my home track, I picked up 4 x Scalextric controllers brand new for 99p (probably about $1.60) and will be soldering plugs onto them so that they will work with normal 3 pin driver stations. A very cheap option and it means that guests can bring their own controllers or use the Scaley if they don't have one.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Hornet said:


> Mike check out JayGeeracing.
> I can't find the link right now,but if i remember right i think Jeff used to have a how to on building a homemade electronic controller for next to nothing on his site somewhere.:thumbsup:


It's not next to nothing but it also is not anywhere as expensive as you might think. A lot of the cost of a electronic controller is in the circuit board development and labor as opposed to the electronic components.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

slotking said:


> you may be able to build an omni at a low cost!
> if you have some solder skills


I have built several of them for pennies on the dollar using surplus components.


----------

